# building a trailer



## bowinchester

I am going to be building an enclosed trailer this summer and i was wondering if anyone knew of an inexpensive covering for the outside. i also want it to be light because it is going to be a decoy trailer.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

How big of a trailer are you wanting to build. You can do just about anything for the exterior. I was strapped for money. I built a 4x4x7 out of 2x4 framing and skinned it with 3/4 plywood. Then painted it black. I used wood screws and caulked the "H" out of it with the construction glue. It didn't cost me anything cause I got the wood from work (left overs).

It fits two dozen bigfeet, one dzn shells, one dzn overside ghg ducks, one dozen full body ducks, one laydown blind, three dozen silo. It's alittle tight but I have room for one more laydown. I need to post a pic of my trailer.

Sean


----------



## bowinchester

im looking to build about a 6x10 or so. i am also looking at converting a small boat trailer or building a box to put onto my boat trailer.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

There is a picture of a trailer a guy on this site built a couple of years ago. He used a boat trailer and made a wood box on top of it. It wasn't very tall and he made it so he could slide a flat bottom boat on top. Does anyone remember this?

Sean


----------



## NDTerminator

I built one of plywood on a 4X8 flat trailer, but as I have no project skills it turned out like most all my JH Shop class assignments did (a mercy "D" just to get me out of the Shop teacher's hair, I thank God I wasn't required to take Shop in HS...).

After using this abortion a couple years I bagged it and bought a 5X10 cargo trailer. Best goose hunting move I ever made, should have saved what I wasted on the plywood job and done it sooner.

The plywood box didn't stand up to the bouncing around of field hunting, and the jostling the decoys took was bad, too. Decoys are just too expensive to trash like that. Absolutely no question the couple seasons being stored/transported in that trailer took years off those decoy's servicability.

Anyone with a screwdriver could have breached the high tech hasp & lock security system. If the trailer can't store & haul gear/decoys while keeping them reasonably protected from damage or theft, a guy is just wasting his time.

With the cargo trailer my decoys & gear are organized, don't smash & bounce around, and are about as protected from the elements & theft as is possible. I not only carry more decoys, but the organization system I came up with allows me to set up and take down a larger spread in much less time than I could using the home made trailer.

After I got the cargo trailer I took the plywood mess apart and now use the flat trailer to haul my motorcycle...


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I have had decent luck with mine but this new one I built is like it was my last. If you have the money and are looking at the pros and cons I would try and find a nice trailer from your local dealer or Menards. With the price of everyting these days you would be money ahead to buy something than make it. Good luck.

Sean


----------



## dakotashooter2

I'd stay away from wood as a framing material. Trailers endure too much stress. both screws and bolts will pull out or loosen eventually. I worked for a company (failed) that made ice houses (mounted on a trailer). The wood framed bases would work apart and shear off the screws in very short order. I would try framing it with steel studs. It could be riveted and/or welded together and would probably be lighter. It may cost a few dollars more but will probably be worth it.


----------



## wingshooter05

I have built my own covered trailer out of one inch angle on top of an old flat trailer. I put 1/2 inch plywood on the outside and gonna put 28 gauge steel on the plywood to cover up my mistakes.

I think it will work great!


----------



## duck-band

What would also work good is to take rolls of coil stock (avaliable at any lumber yard) they come in 50 foot rolls and are 24 in wide. the only problem is that you will have a couple seams on the trailer but i'm doing this to my trailer right now and its gonna turn out pretty good and relatively inexpensive too. Hope this will help you some


----------



## wingshooter05

I will look into that sounds like a good idea to use on the roof to seal it!

Thanks :beer:


----------



## bluesman

I used to build semitrailers so I know a bit about the walls, rails, lining, uprights, fronts, and roofs so just ask I will try to help. 
:beer:


----------

